# An update on the egg we bought lol



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, I haven't updated you guys on the progress of our sweet baby tiel. Some of you already know we put down a deposit for a baby tiel before she was even hatched. We have been going in once a week to see her and she is about 8'weeks old now. She is still learning to eat on her own so hopefully they said 2-3 more weeks before we bring her home. We are so excited she will be a great addition to our family. Also I thought I would add some of the other amazing featherd friends we have met along the way. 

We have named her Beebee (baby) she is a cinnamon pearl DNA says girl,so she will keep her pearl.


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure it only allowed one pic at a time sorry.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a beautiful bird!*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

My daughter and a 5 month old macaw


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

My other daughter


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Getting preened lol


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok one last one of Beebee.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW how lucky are you and your family is all I can say They are lovely birds the new baby will be a great friend and addition. You Macaw is stunning I love those birds They are so majestic and beautiful to look at.:budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful little baby tiel....


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> WOW how lucky are you and your family is all I can say They are lovely birds the new baby will be a great friend and addition. You Macaw is stunning I love those birds They are so majestic and beautiful to look at.:budgie:


Yes we are lucky to experience these amazing birds. I love exposing my kids to them too my kids want a macaw lol one day maybe. We got our budgies and are waiting on our tiel one of these days we might find a big bird that fits our family.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Beebee is adorable, not too long now till you finally have her home! 

I wonder what it feels like to be preened by a Macaw, I don't think I would let that beak to preen my eyelids!


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

aluz said:


> Your Beebee is adorable, not too long now till you finally have her home!
> 
> I wonder what it feels like to be preened by a Macaw, I don't think I would let that beak to preen my eyelids!


Thanks, we go see her again tomorrow and get an update on her progress but we are a few short weeks away. Even though it feels like forever lol.

Nope. No eyelash preening from a macaw lol he was gentle but such a BIG beak.:scare:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jessica,

Your little tiel is adorable and I'm sure you're anxious to have BeeBee home with you. It won't be long now!*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Jessica,
> 
> Your little tiel is adorable and I'm sure you're anxious to have BeeBee home with you. It won't be long now!*


Thank you, yes we are anxious to have her home. Lol it's like I'm an expectant mother waiting. Were going in again today for our weekly visit and we will have an update on her weaning. Crossing my fingers she is eating more.


----------

